

Ask HN: weird bug? - ColinWright

Currently all instances of the letter "y", the letter between "x" and "z", are rendering as upper "L" in titles on the HN front page. Is this happening to anyone else?
======
manukall
Not for me.

~~~
ColinWright
It's in title and comments, but not furnature or boilerplate. Very odd.

